# Fiber glass driftboat--interior paint?



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

What would everyone recommend for an interior paint for my fiberglass drift boat project. I have all carpet out of it except for the floor, which should come up easily.

I'm still planning to take a hand sander to the entire interior to knock down/smooth out some of the residual glue.

I've considered rustoleum's topside paint with a gritty non-skid additive.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

I built a little boat a couple years ago, and I used rustoleum on the whole thing. It has held up exceptionally well to water and the harsh new mexico sun. thin it to an almost milk consistency and roll it on in many thin coats, if it's too thick it will take weeks to cure.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

You might try some of the 2 part epoxy made for floors...

Rust-Oleum EpoxyShield 1-gal. Semigloss 2-Part Epoxy Garage-Floor Coating Kit-203006 at The Home Depot

I have not tried this but it should stick to fiberglass. The prep work is very important. If the interior is really rough a wire brush might do better. Sanding might only get the high spots and leave loose degraded material in the low spots.

I've seen some boats that had portions of the interior sprayed with a truck bed liner.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

you really don't need to mess with 2 part epoxy to paint a boat. boats eventually need to be refinished anyways and that stuff is such a pain to get off. not if, but when you have to refinish, even in a small spot. 
if you spend a couple hours sanding, until you can see that everything is evenly scuffed and eliminated any glossy spots and rough stuff, to your liking, blow off the dust with compressed air, and thoroughly clean the surface with a rag and paint thinner, you should be fine with plain old rusto paint, mixed right and applied in coats. 
added bonus: if you use an off-the shelf color, it is super easy to match up later on down the line when you want to do touch ups, or repaint the whole boat.


----------

